

Ask HN: What's a great webapp for managing volunteer website translation? - jvns

I have a small static website that is in English, and I need to translate it into French.<p>I'd love something which would take my website, break it up into a list of strings that need to be translated, and let volunteers submit translations in bite-sized chunks. Does anything like that exist?<p>It would also be okay if I had to enter the strings to be translated manually. If not, anyone want to build it? (I don't, but you'd have at least one user :))
======
jen_h
I'm a big fan of MyGengo (<https://gengo.com>) - they've got something called
"String," where you upload your strings (in pretty much any format--great for
web sites & mobile apps as you can export in a bunch of different formats,
too), then can invite volunteer translators to join and translate (or submit
your strings to their translators).

